# 🌟 what diy recipe did you get from your camper? ✨



## pocky (Apr 3, 2020)

I've noticed that there seems to be a pattern to the sort of recipes certain campers request. So I'm making this thread as a way of gathering more information. 

requested by *marshal* 

ironwood chair
ironwood cart
ironwood bed
requested by *kyle*

ironwood chair
ironwood kitchenette

requested by *punchy*

cardboard sofa
large cardboard boxes


----------



## Lizzie_ (Apr 3, 2020)

*Requested by Dobie:*

Pot
Clothesline
Modeling Clay
*Requested by Eloise:*

Ironwood Dresser
Wooden Chair


----------



## pocky (Apr 3, 2020)

Lizzie_ said:


> *Requested by Dobie:*
> 
> Pot
> Clothesline
> ...



I plan on inviting Dobie to my town next. When I do I'll compare to see if there are any similarities between the requests made in each island.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow... I don't even have the recipes for many of those so I guess I'll need to hold off inviting the amiibo villagers.


----------



## pocky (Apr 3, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Wow... I don't even have the recipes for many of those so I guess I'll need to hold off inviting the amiibo villagers.



even if you have full dreamies you can still invite amiibos to your campsite for recipes, just don't ask them to move in i suppose


----------



## Mint (Apr 3, 2020)

Requested by *Fang:*

Standard Umbrella Stand


----------



## Hanami (Apr 3, 2020)

Requested by *Willow:*

Coconut Juice
Palm-Tree Lamp


----------



## Marte (Apr 3, 2020)

They give you recipes??? (゜ロ゜) Imma go check!


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Apr 3, 2020)

stitches requested an actual cardboard box.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 3, 2020)

marshal
-duck model (only one i can remember)
wolfgang
-ironwood bed
pashmina
-iron shelf
-shell lamp

i listed what little i could remember. scanning in tiffany today, will see


----------



## Elin (Apr 3, 2020)

Here's what Muffy requested:

Iron Work Table 
Shell Stool
Iron Garden Table


----------



## Garrett (Apr 3, 2020)

Marshall: ironwood cart

I'm going to invite someone every day just to get new recipes.


----------



## TasticAPL (Apr 22, 2020)

pocky said:


> I've noticed that there seems to be a pattern to the sort of recipes certain campers request. So I'm making this thread as a way of gathering more information.
> 
> requested by *marshal*
> 
> ...



FANTASTIC FIND! I'm trying to see what I can dig up, too. Merengue has requested the Terrarium so far for me!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



pocky said:


> I plan on inviting Dobie to my town next. When I do I'll compare to see if there are any similarities between the requests made in each island.



Any luck?


----------



## mocha. (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm glad a thread like this has been made, I've been wondering which campsite villagers request what items. So far, Maple has requested the cutting board (highly sought after for those looking to craft ironwood furniture)


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Apr 22, 2020)

y’all get campers?


----------



## grrrolf (Apr 22, 2020)

Rolf requested a standard umbrella stand! That's the only one I remember.


----------



## pocky (Apr 23, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I'm glad a thread like this has been made, I've been wondering which campsite villagers request what items. So far, Maple has requested the cutting board (highly sought after for those looking to craft ironwood furniture)



I can’t link to it because I’m at work and don’t have it on my phone. But there is a spreadsheet with all of the items available in game. The recipe section has been updated to include which villagers suggest which furnitures. Will link when I get home in the morning


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 23, 2020)

I was doing a database *Here *and someone share this with me, here is the full list. It matched with my data, it's not villager based but personality and it's the same for what the craft: SHARED DATABASE


----------



## meo (Apr 23, 2020)

I think it can be random but also be influenced by your current recipes.
In my first town, when I tried to scan Punchy, he kept giving me cardboard recipes only (had a lot of cardboard recipes unlocked/didn't have boxes though lol) to craft. In my second town (with only two cardboard recipes unlocked but tons of boxes to be prepared), he requested stone table/clackercart/wooden bed. So lol.
All the rest seemed pretty random as well. I scanned Ankha on two separate bc I needed to move her out once and back in. First times she requested several gold recipes which was fitting. Second time it was random with a shell recipe/something log I think/wooden series item.


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 23, 2020)

While I don't have any campers, I did have 3 smugs at one point and I have 3 crankies.

Those recipes look exactly like the stuff that my smug and cranky villagers would make. I'm referring to the Marshal, Kyle and Dobie finds


----------

